# ...Piano Hax!



## Waffles (Mar 19, 2011)

christ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcjjBU-iNA0
How is that even POSSIBLE?


----------



## Xenke (Mar 19, 2011)

Videos like this make me wish I hadn't all but given up on piano.

I wasn't spectacular, but it was something I liked, and I wasn't bad at it.

Also, it's a miracle what can be achieved with the fusion of muscle memory and hand-eye coordination.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 19, 2011)

[yt]76Ii5mYFvAA[/yt]

A challenger appears!


----------



## Xenke (Mar 19, 2011)

mystery_penguin said:


> [/yt]
> 
> A challenger appears!


 
I'm sorry, but not only does this guy play better, but the music is just superior.

[yt]wZE30Y29C3E[/yt]


----------



## Waffles (Mar 19, 2011)

mystery_penguin said:


> [yt]76Ii5mYFvAA[/yt]
> 
> A challenger appears!


 
Apparently you are unfaimilair with marasy.
I still think that guy up there ^^^ is better, because he stretches from the very lowest key to the very top. AND he plays for longer in front of an audience.


----------

